# stocking a 110 gallon planted community tank!!! please reply ASAP!!!!!



## communityfish35 (Feb 16, 2011)

will be filtered by 2 hagen aquaclear 110 and have black play snad substrate with some seachem flourite miixed in.
so i was wondering if this would be a good stocking list?

1 x Angelfish (Pterophyllum scalare)
16 x Three Lined/peppered Cory (Corydoras trilineatus)
1 x Pearl Gourami (Trichogaster leerii)
10 x Lemon Tetra (Hyphessobrycon pulchripinnis)
10x Flame Tetra (Hyphessobrycon flammeus)
5 x albino BN plecos (Ancistrus sp.)
10 x Harlequin Rasbora (Trigonostigma heteromorpha)
10 x Rummynose Tetra (Hemigrammus bleheri)
2 x Keyhole Cichlid (Cleithracara maronii)
8 x Boesemans Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia boesemani)

i would also like to add a school or a single eel type fish...i heard kuhli loaches were good but the angel would eat them..any thoughts?

lighting will be flourescent between 1WPG and 2WPG

partial cover of floating plants..

also...i will have lots of hiding places and bogwood/drfitwood for the plecos

would be possible to add some cherry shrimp?i will provide ALOT of hiding places..
i would add like 25 or so..
i am not going to purposely breed the fish
and if i have too i will be upgrading to a bigger tank down the road..
would these fish survive in ph that is around 7.7?i know its bad to adjust the ph but i really would like to have this stock..

thanks for the replys and remember...
please reply *SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!:console::console::help::help::help::help::help::help:*


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thats a good stocking list to start with IMO... I would suggest different filters but thats just me. Cherry shrimp are a No-no with a number of the fish you suggested. Angelfish and gouramis will pass the time hunting shrimp.


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

Be prepared to hear how you need to add x-ray tetra to your list. Aside from the Angel fish the list looks great. IMO the Angel will be to aggressive for the smaller fish but it might be fine. PH shouldn't be a problem as long as its constant.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Well THAT was abusive to a certain X-Ray tetra Fanatic. What would Chewbaca say? (Though I do find it ironic that his wonder-fish managed to get sick after he or she began promenading it's good health)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

pH is ok for the cichlids, add some driftwood and it will fall. If you have low and floating plants, don't expect any plant to grow well on the bottom of a tall tank (I'm assuming a 4' x 2', 110, like a double 55, please correct me if I'm wrong). Certainly only try 'low-light' varieties. I kept rainbows with angels with no serious issues. Remember the 'mouth-size' rule for angel tank mates. Neon-sized fish are lunch for full grown angels.

I think you are going to be over-stocked with that list. 6 rainbows, 2 angel and a pleco were plenty for my 55. I think the list is pretty compatible with the possible exception of the mouth-size rule, but you are pushing it on quantity. Make 2 lists appropriate for a 55 and then use them both. 

I would do only 2 types from cichlids and gouramis and either 1 school of big rainbows or two schools of small fish (I would go with larger #'s in each school) and choose either cories or plecos. 

I don't have any tanks that big, so wait for others to weigh in. But you can always add more fish later.


----------



## chiclidsabound (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like it is going to be a beautiful tank, however I wouldnt suggest an angel fish. It just might make a meal out of the smaller fish.


----------



## communityfish35 (Feb 16, 2011)

thanks for all the quick replys!!!!!!
it will have all low-light plants
okay, so how about this?:fish::fish:


16 x Three Lined/peppered Cory (Corydoras trilineatus)
1 x Pearl Gourami (Trichogaster leerii)
10 x Lemon Tetra (Hyphessobrycon pulchripinnis)
10x Flame Tetra (Hyphessobrycon flammeus)
5 x albino BN plecos (Ancistrus sp.)
10 x Harlequin Rasbora (Trigonostigma heteromorpha)
10 x Rummynose Tetra (Hemigrammus bleheri)
2 x Keyhole Cichlid (Cleithracara maronii)
8 x Boesemans Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia boesemani)

could i add kuhli loaches to the mix?or maybe another pearl gourami?

if i added the kuhli loaches...how many do you think i should add while keeping the same stocking list above?

how can i prevent the kuhlis from getting into my HOB filter?

thanks aqian for the quick replys!!!


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

Check out the www.aqadvisor.com website. I think for your list that stocking calculator will actually give you some good info. Keep in mind stocking calculator's aren't the bible of fish stocking but more of a guideline but in my experience this calc is pretty good with the types of fish you are mentioning. 

I would make sure there are plenty of hiding places. If the Angel fish is a little aggressive it should help to just have a few hiding places for the other fish and should be fine. That's a lot of corys but sounds cool. I have corys and kuhlis though and they are fine together. I hear you should have at least 4 kuhlis. I have 3 in my 20g and will get another 3 when I upgrade to a much bigger tank. I would subtract the amount of corys from the list for the amount of kuhlis you add though since they take up the same amount space in the tank. So maybe 10 corys and 6 kuhlis or something like that. you can probably up the total number by a couple if you really wanted so maybe 12 corys and 6 kuhlis or something. That's just my opinion. My kuhlis take up residence in a little rock cave I have setup. They come in and out all day long though. The corys explore the rock cave sometimes but they seem to mostly keep on the move roaming the bottom of the tank. I never had problems with my kuhlis getting stuck in my HOB but you could add some foam to the filter intake or something. 

You can do a couple different kinds of corys if you want a little more variety. About 5 or 6 of each probably. I have Albino and Panda right now and they are fun to watch. They do stick to their own kind most times but they cross paths and hang out a bit and then they go on their own ways. Otherwise it would be cool to just see the giant heard of a single type of corys moving along the bottom. The peppered, albino and pandas all stay pretty small as far as I'm aware so a lot of them should be fine. The emerald/green ones are small but can get a little bigger then the former stated ones from what I'm told. Either way, they are a great addition to most tanks. In my case they actually clean the bottom pretty well. The walls are a different story but the bottom of my tank never has left over food or anything there with the corys. 

As far as the gourami's they are very territorial. I'd do a bit of research on that. I think if you had a male and female they would be ok to each other but may pick on other fish if they start matting. If you have 2 males they will likely fight although in such a large tank it could be possible to have 2 and have them keep to their own area's but I'd double check on that, and I don't mean asking the minimum wage employee at Petco. I'd check with people on the forums, do research online and maybe talk to a local fish store that specializes in fish and really knows their product. I don't know if I would do the gourami though or instead of them have a 2-3 angel fish. See what you find in your area and what makes you happy.

I'd love to see a photo of your tank when it's setup. I want to do something similar in a year or two. Just remember don't add all at once. You can probably add about half of the corys and maybe about half of a couple other fish (ie; 5 of 10 of the schools of 4 of 8 or something like that). You want to give time for them to slowly establish areas of the tank. 
Also I would not do as many BN plecos. Plecos are dirty fish. They poop a lot and 5 of them will be a hassle. A lot of people say plecos are territorial so you may want just 1 of them. I have 2 (have 4 inch and 5 inch plecos) in a 55g and the bigger one will sometimes chase away the smaller one but they never actually harm each other. So you could try 2 of them but for the sake of keeping the tank clean I wouldn't go past 2 of them.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

well you could add x-ray tetra lol im joking guys, besides he will get better (i hope)

like the list ;-)


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Hansolo said:


> Be prepared to hear how you need to add x-ray tetra to your list. Aside from the Angel fish the list looks great. IMO the Angel will be to aggressive for the smaller fish but it might be fine. PH shouldn't be a problem as long as its constant.


lol whatt do you mean how he or *she*.

well actually what you dont know wont harm u


----------



## communityfish35 (Feb 16, 2011)

*?????????*



PostShawn said:


> Check out the www.aqadvisor.com website. I think for your list that stocking calculator will actually give you some good info. Keep in mind stocking calculator's aren't the bible of fish stocking but more of a guideline but in my experience this calc is pretty good with the types of fish you are mentioning.
> 
> I would make sure there are plenty of hiding places. If the Angel fish is a little aggressive it should help to just have a few hiding places for the other fish and should be fine. That's a lot of corys but sounds cool. I have corys and kuhlis though and they are fine together. I hear you should have at least 4 kuhlis. I have 3 in my 20g and will get another 3 when I upgrade to a much bigger tank. I would subtract the amount of corys from the list for the amount of kuhlis you add though since they take up the same amount space in the tank. So maybe 10 corys and 6 kuhlis or something like that. you can probably up the total number by a couple if you really wanted so maybe 12 corys and 6 kuhlis or something. That's just my opinion. My kuhlis take up residence in a little rock cave I have setup. They come in and out all day long though. The corys explore the rock cave sometimes but they seem to mostly keep on the move roaming the bottom of the tank. I never had problems with my kuhlis getting stuck in my HOB but you could add some foam to the filter intake or something.
> 
> ...


wow..alot of info...

i do know about the aqadvisor site

could i do the 2 plecos...then instead just add more cories/kuhli loaches?

main question...WILL ANGELS EAT KUHLI LOACHES?
and how many angels will get along peacefully if i add them to this setup...

? x Angelfish (Pterophyllum scalare)
14 x Three Lined/peppered Cory (Corydoras trilineatus)
1 x Pearl Gourami (Trichogaster leerii)
10 x Lemon Tetra (Hyphessobrycon pulchripinnis)
10x Flame Tetra (Hyphessobrycon flammeus)
2 x albino BN plecos (Ancistrus sp.)
10 x Harlequin Rasbora (Trigonostigma heteromorpha)
10 x Rummynose Tetra (Hemigrammus bleheri)
2 x Keyhole Cichlid (Cleithracara maronii)
8 x Boesemans Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia boesemani)
7x kuhli loaches?

k i think those are it...

also the specs are...(i dont have it yet,i will just be looking at this size tank)



also for the U.K its 416 litres.. probally about 400 with decorations and the sand in there..

how avaidable would a 110 gallon tank be?in the U.S?or maybe i would upgrade for a 125 which seems to be more avaidable?
or would it just better to go bigger? i would like it to stay a maximum of 60" long though.. would being in a basement be good to handle the wieght?it would be on a stand of course...;-);-):fish:

if its a 125 i would do a stocking like this...

? x Angelfish (Pterophyllum scalare)
20 x Three Lined/peppered Cory (Corydoras trilineatus)
1 x Pearl Gourami (Trichogaster leerii)
10 x Lemon Tetra (Hyphessobrycon pulchripinnis)
10x Flame Tetra (Hyphessobrycon flammeus)
2 x albino BN plecos (Ancistrus sp.)
10 x Harlequin Rasbora (Trigonostigma heteromorpha)
10 x Rummynose Tetra (Hemigrammus bleheri)
2 x Keyhole Cichlid (Cleithracara maronii)
10 x Boesemans Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia boesemani)
10 x kuhli loaches?:fish::fish:

if that would be understocked i would add 1 or 2 of the following...
6-8 upside down catfish-10 xray tetras or penguin tetra-more angels if they will not eat the kuhlis-if they do... then ill replace the kuhlis with the upside down catfish.

ok...thats alot of questions...good luck answering them!!!!;-);-);-);-);-);-);-)


----------



## communityfish35 (Feb 16, 2011)

anybody?......


----------



## communityfish35 (Feb 16, 2011)

anybody out there?


----------



## communityfish35 (Feb 16, 2011)

???????????....


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't know about angel fish so I'm not sure if they get along with each other or with kuhlis. I know I've seen them in multiples before. It might be one of those things where two males would fight but two females or a male and female won't fight. Again, I don't know much about them though. They are a form of cichlid so they have a chance of being aggressive. If it were me I'd just do some google research and probably get a couple young smaller ones so they can grow with the other fish. Then you have a chance of them being peaceful with their fellow tankmates. But the general rule can still apply when they get older, "big fish eat little fish". I don't think the small angel fish would be able to eat medium to full grown kuhlis. 

Lets talk about tanks. The standard 110g is 48x18x30 (30" tall). The standard 125g is 72x18x22 (22" tall). Usually bigger is always better. I'm not sure though for 2 angel fish if they would prefer the 2 extra feet in length or the 8 extra inches in height. The 125g gives you a bigger footprint by almost 2.5 feet. The plecos and corys would love that but the angels might prefer the height. Is there an ANGELFISH EXPERT in the house? 

Why do you want so many corys? You can always fill a tank to it's stocking limit if you want. With your current stocking list on your last post about it you're a few short of 100 fish. Is 100 fish not enough? Lets say your list of almost 100 fish is 90% stocked. That's probably pretty good. Why push it to 100%? If you have to get on a bus and one bus has only standing room left and the other bus has half the seats empty which one would you choose? So why give the fish no choice and cram them all in there. If you under stock you can always add more later. If you over stock or even come close you can't really do much else and your fish are more susceptible to diseases and things like that. I'm a walking contradiction as both my tanks are sort of over stocked. I do heavy water changes every week, have double the filtration needed and have a hospital tank setup and waiting just in case. I do plan on upgrading tanks and not over stocking in the future. Heck, I want an outdoor pond for my goldfish and they would have plenty of room. Anyway like I've said stocking isn't about how many fish in how much water. It's also about what kind of fish. And with the wanted amount you have listed you have 32 fish that are primarily bottom fish. With that many you might run into territorial problems. I know male plecos can be very territorial to each other and probably to other bottom dwellers too. 

For best results I would go ask your local aquarium fish store and see what they say. They will know their stock and results using their stock the best. Also if they offer some sort of return policy they would be the ones to honor or not honor that and you'd want to know the rules for it. If a fish kills another fish that they warned you about then they might not honor it. If a fish dies of natural causes in 2 days they will honor it. 

In the end you will probably do what you want. But for best results in stocking a tank with that many fish you want to add only a few at a time. So I would add a few, see how it looks and decided what to add next. Then you can either go by your master ideal stocking list or go by the look of the tank and once you think you have it looking good you can stop stocking even if it's only 75% of your original stocking list. With a 100 fish it would probably take you 2 months of 1 batch per week to stock it completely anyway. 

Would the basement hold the weight? Well it's all relative to what kind of construction you have, where you live, etc. Are you in the US or UK? Anyway, most modern basements will probably handle a 125 just fine. But a standard 125 is going to be 72" long so unless you have a custom one or oddball shape in mind then it will go past your 60" max. 

Google is your friend. Yes, ask questions on here too. That's what forums are for. But also do some searching and see what you can find. I like talking to my local store people. 

I love schools of fish like the ones you have listed. I love my Harlequin Rasboras. So I do wish you good luck and would love to hear about your plan whenever you start the process. I'll probably be starting my own in a year or two with a similar tank size and stocking type.

:fish:


----------



## communityfish35 (Feb 16, 2011)

PostShawn said:


> I don't know about angel fish so I'm not sure if they get along with each other or with kuhlis. I know I've seen them in multiples before. It might be one of those things where two males would fight but two females or a male and female won't fight. Again, I don't know much about them though. They are a form of cichlid so they have a chance of being aggressive. If it were me I'd just do some google research and probably get a couple young smaller ones so they can grow with the other fish. Then you have a chance of them being peaceful with their fellow tankmates. But the general rule can still apply when they get older, "big fish eat little fish". I don't think the small angel fish would be able to eat medium to full grown kuhlis.
> 
> Lets talk about tanks. The standard 110g is 48x18x30 (30" tall). The standard 125g is 72x18x22 (22" tall). Usually bigger is always better. I'm not sure though for 2 angel fish if they would prefer the 2 extra feet in length or the 8 extra inches in height. The 125g gives you a bigger footprint by almost 2.5 feet. The plecos and corys would love that but the angels might prefer the height. Is there an ANGELFISH EXPERT in the house?
> 
> ...


i will add about 1 batch of fish 5-8 fish...every 2 weeks...
Thank you so much for your help....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

The angel fish will not bother the kuhlii loaches. Kuhliis are pretty quick buggers (try and catch one in a net and tell me they're not!) Kuhlii's hide usually. Yes, angelfish can be a bit aggressive, and with tetras and such, you may find them swimming around with one eye, it can happen, depends on the angelfish, how crowded they are, and frankly, some angelfish are more aggressive than others. They will not tolerate any baby fish, I'll tell you that much, once they notice there are babies, they go into super hunt mode, and are relentless.
I think the mix of fish you described sounds wonderful, but I would suggest you add them slowly, not all at once. My only question was the bristlenose pleco, and wanting 2 of them. Although bristlenoses tend to stay on the smaller side, one will usually keep the tank as clean as 2 would, and plecos tend to be kind of messy, that is, creating a lot of waste. Unless you're planning on getting a male and a female and want to breed them, I'm not sure 2 is much benefit, when one will suffice. 
Have some fun with it, you don't need to be so set on exactly what you have on your list. Allow for some free-spirited buys, if you see some really choice fish that look really healthy and happy and you know enough about them to keep them, go for it. Head and tail light tetras are really nice in a school, ya know? You might run across something totally rare and wonderful. Maybe some pencil fish? Killie fish, copeina gutatta, or a chocolate gourami, allow for a little bit of wiggle room rather than being so strict with yourself (although it IS good to research the needs of the fish you want before buying.)


----------



## communityfish35 (Feb 16, 2011)

AvocadoPuffDude said:


> The angel fish will not bother the kuhlii loaches. Kuhliis are pretty quick buggers (try and catch one in a net and tell me they're not!) Kuhlii's hide usually. Yes, angelfish can be a bit aggressive, and with tetras and such, you may find them swimming around with one eye, it can happen, depends on the angelfish, how crowded they are, and frankly, some angelfish are more aggressive than others. They will not tolerate any baby fish, I'll tell you that much, once they notice there are babies, they go into super hunt mode, and are relentless.
> I think the mix of fish you described sounds wonderful, but I would suggest you add them slowly, not all at once. My only question was the bristlenose pleco, and wanting 2 of them. Although bristlenoses tend to stay on the smaller side, one will usually keep the tank as clean as 2 would, and plecos tend to be kind of messy, that is, creating a lot of waste. Unless you're planning on getting a male and a female and want to breed them, I'm not sure 2 is much benefit, when one will suffice.
> Have some fun with it, you don't need to be so set on exactly what you have on your list. Allow for some free-spirited buys, if you see some really choice fish that look really healthy and happy and you know enough about them to keep them, go for it. Head and tail light tetras are really nice in a school, ya know? You might run across something totally rare and wonderful. Maybe some pencil fish? Killie fish, copeina gutatta, or a chocolate gourami, allow for a little bit of wiggle room rather than being so strict with yourself (although it IS good to research the needs of the fish you want before buying.)


thank you for that passage!!!!!!
ill guess il do 1 pleco
so now i know i can have kuhli loaches!!!!!!


----------



## communityfish35 (Feb 16, 2011)

thank you everyone for your replys and suggestions!!!!!


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

One thing I'll add to help keep the tank algae free and I'd suggest an algae eater fish that swims regularly. Siamese or Chinese algae eaters. Cheap and found regularly at any petstore. Both get about 6 inches in length. I plan on 3 personally. 

That's what I plan on doing as well as hopefully getting a hold of a male and female BN pleco for my 125.

Pleco's do emit a lot of poo though, I can attest from my 4" common black pleco alone.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

chinese algae eaters are a lie. They aren't from China and they don't eat algae. Real Siamese algae eaters do, even the hairy stuff, but they do get big and boisterous and beat angels to the food. Mine outgrew my 55. But they might to fine in a 110. But I'd wait on an algae eater until you have some algae.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

emc7 said:


> chinese algae eaters are a lie. They aren't from China and they don't eat algae. Real Siamese algae eaters do, even the hairy stuff, but they do get big and boisterous and beat angels to the food. Mine outgrew my 55. But they might to fine in a 110. But I'd wait on an algae eater until you have some algae.


Well, good call EMC before my advice was taken.

Both get about 6 inches IIRC. But it will be good for my tank with medium to high light and doing low light plants and no co2 injection.

The siamese algae eaters are going to be the last thing to go in my tank once I get a really big outbreak. Otherwise it'll just be the two albino BN pleco's for gravel/glass cleaning.


----------



## communityfish35 (Feb 16, 2011)

bump...........


----------

